
Show HN: Play peg solitaire in browser - roonyh
https://roonyh.github.io/pegs/
======
brudgers
Does not work for me in Firefox or Chromium.

~~~
roonyh
It should be working now. Give it another try when you can. Thanks again!

~~~
Phithagoras
works for me in Firefox

